# Anyone else cancel their trip to St Maarten?



## Bucky (Oct 1, 2012)

We had three weeks scheduled for the Divi this coming March and then my wife read about the couple being murdered at the Ocean Club resort! Hit her kind of hard since we had just stayed at the Ocean Club a couple of years ago on an exchange. We'll hopefully go back but it's going to take her awhile to feel safe there again. They've always had a lot of petty crime such as breaking into cars but major crimes have been few and far in between. She has always said that our OceanWatch units and St Maarten were the two places she would feel safe traveling to without me. It's a shame things have to change.


----------



## JudyH (Oct 1, 2012)

http://abcnews.go.com/International/wireStory/st-maarten-cops-arrest-man-us-couples-murder-17301940

This does not sound like a random incident, and I, for one, would not change my plans.


----------



## vettebuf (Oct 1, 2012)

You have to do what is right for you. However, we were at Royal Islander Club La Plage 9/8 to 9/15 and traveled to Simpson Bay, Philipsburg and Marigot by car throughout the week. We felt safe enough that we intend to return to Sint Maarten next September. As the previous poster said, this tragic act did not seem to be random but, even if it was, we can never predict where random acts of violence will happen.


----------



## stmartinfan (Oct 1, 2012)

We just booked our annual trip for March.  I've been following the story, and question whether it was a "random" crime, or whether they were targeted because it appeared they were more likely to have money.  (They were going to be partners in a rum manufacturing facility.)  The investigation is still ongoing, apparently with assistance from the FBI, so that may give more explanation for why they were the victims.


----------



## PStreet1 (Oct 2, 2012)

Murders happen everywhere.  How many people were murdered in North Carolina that same day/night?  It's not as though they have declared war on all tourists.  Take your vacation and enjoy it.


----------



## Bucky (Oct 2, 2012)

vettebuf said:


> You have to do what is right for you. However, we were at Royal Islander Club La Plage 9/8 to 9/15 and traveled to Simpson Bay, Philipsburg and Marigot by car throughout the week. We felt safe enough that we intend to return to Sint Maarten next September. As the previous poster said, this tragic act did not seem to be random but, even if it was, we can never predict where random acts of violence will happen.



I probably could have got my wife to go back this March if we had been staying at the RI. That's her favorite resort by far. But, we were unable to secure reservations there and the Divi was the only place I could get 3 weeks in a row on an exchange. Having never stayed there before, my wife was already leery and this tragedy just sealed it for her. Maybe in a year or two I'll be able to get her to return.

To the person who inferred that there were plenty of murders in NC also, your right! But the fact remains that we feel much more secure in our home than in a strangers! Besides our security system, I've got a little present for any intruders that I cannot take elsewhere!

I imagine we would feel different if we owned at RI or even the Divi. But, when you are exchanging the feelings are always different. At least for us they are.


----------



## siesta (Oct 2, 2012)

Im not sure where you can take your wife where there hasnt been a violent crime, besides a trip to the moon via the Excalibur Almaz. the fact that its shocking news should highlight how far and few between these violent incidents really are.


----------



## Conan (Oct 2, 2012)

For sure stay away from the USA.  More than 80 gun deaths EVERY DAY.


----------



## artringwald (Oct 2, 2012)

If you want to feel safe, here are the counties with the lowest murder rates:

*Monaco	0
*Palau	0
*Hong Kong	0.2
*Singapore	0.3
*Iceland	0.3
*Japan	0.4
*French Polynesia	0.4

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_intentional_homicide_rate


----------



## lvhmbh (Oct 3, 2012)

You can't do anything about your wife's fear.  No way to "force" her to go somewhere that she now fears.  That said, as everyone mentioned, there are more murders in your area and the rest of the US than in most of the islands - excluding USVI which is higher.  I guess you can "hunker down" in your house.


----------



## Vacationtime101 (Oct 3, 2012)

*sxm*

I stayed at the Ocean Club earlier this year.  I remember walking very near the unit where the couple was murdered to take pictures of the beach and ocean. After visiting sxm 7 times I will certainly visit again.  The murder sounds like a targeted attack that could happen anywhere.  I'm sure their family and friends will miss them.


----------



## SpikeMauler (Oct 3, 2012)

This thread reminded me of a comment a friends brother made six months ago. He's been traveling to St Maarten two weeks a year for the last ten years or so with his wife and young daughters. This year he booked a trip to Aruba instead of St Maarten. He said crime was getting bad and he didn't feel safe there(St Maarten)anymore and wanted to try a new Island. He never explained why. I found his comments surprising as I never thought of St Maarten to be overly dangerous , plus I knew he'd  been traveling there for years and loved it.
On a personal note we own on St Thomas and always hear about the crime rate there from numerous sources. We always feel safe and continue to travel there yearly without pause. St Maarten is also one of my wife's favorite Islands and we'll probably book a trip there sooner rather than later without hesitation.
Btw, I can understand the OP's wife's feelings on this as they've stayed at that location semi recently. The said crime and it's particular details can definitely be unnerving.


----------



## Pappy Mentos (Oct 3, 2012)

There are plenty of islands in the Caribbean. Travel where you feel safe-it's your right.


----------



## vettebuf (Oct 5, 2012)

artringwald said:


> If you want to feel safe, here are the counties with the lowest murder rates:
> 
> *Monaco	0
> *Palau	0
> ...



Thanks! If I could only find a timeshare exchange in Monaco for 15 TPs!


----------



## wptamo (Oct 13, 2012)

Hiya.... I would not judge a destination or city by a single incident. It is tragic when these happen, but they do so in our own backyards sort of speak...
We were in Mexico last year, this year St Martin, Aruba and this summer, even in one of the countries with a very high gun murder rate -> the USA... we felt safe in all and returned unscathed!!! Be a smart traveler, keep your wits about you, don't walk into known bad areas, and don't flash lots of bling.... ??

I love St Martin and can't wait to return!

laters...

wpt


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 13, 2012)

This is a very isolated incident. Would not worry about it.


----------

